# HOME VISIT NEEDED in Carver, MN



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Cross posted with permission

Please cross post if you or someone you know may be able to help.

Please help a little dachshund through the final step of getting to 
their forever home. Southern States Dachshund Rescue is looking for 
someone in the Carver, MN area who would be able to do a home visit.

Adopter Info

Carver, MN 55315

Please contact me off list at [email protected] yahoo.com if you can 
help us with this and I'll send you the rest of the info and our 
homevisit report.

Thank you very much for your assistance.

Shelly Bohan
Southern States Dachshund Rescue
Home Visit Coordinator
www.ssdr.org


----------

